# [SOLVED] IBM keyboard driver



## Nick Paros (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello, I have a IBM kb 7953 keyboard but windows (XP SP2) recognizes it as Standard 101 keyboard. As a result my keyboard does not function properly. Do I need a driver or is there any other solution? I have searched 
in vain all over the Internet for a driver. Can anybody help? Thanks.


----------



## wer_ginestar (Dec 30, 2008)

hello Nick,
nice to see that SOLVED in the header, but would you pls be kind enough to let me know how you did it? 
have the same KB and the same problem.


----------



## wer_ginestar (Dec 30, 2008)

Solved after a bit of of trial and error:

Default input language: English (UK) 
Keyboard: UK Extended


----------

